# New for 2013 Poppers from OTI



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

New Laser colors for all poppers. For reasons I don't want to give publically just yet, these will be loved by our Texas customers. Look out Charlie!!!

































This is the new Laser Black color that will take the place of the "Flames" color in all poppers

























This is the next in the new Mini line. The Mini-Wombat is built to cast!! This has the same characteristics that made our Wombat popper the best seller in our catalog, but with a reduced profile. You Venice, LA guys asked for smaller profile poppers and now you have 2 and a new smaller swim bait. Who says OTI doesn't listen to our customers??

























For dealers and customers, all of these changes will be implemented on a cycle-through process. You do not have to change anything in your ordering process. You will simply recieve the new products as the old ones sell through.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

DANG those look great!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Black Laser Wombat looks awesome. I'm already a big fan of the regular Blue Wombat.


----------

